# Cristiano Ronaldo gay e fidanzato con Badr Hari? Foto



## admin (4 Dicembre 2015)

Non si placano le voci che parlando degli orientamenti omosessuali di Cristiano Ronaldo. Secondo quanto riportato da diversi media francesi, spagnoli e inglesi, l'asso del Real Madrid, dopo aver rotto con Irina Shayk, si starebbe consolando con un uomo. Il kickboxer marocchino Badr Hari. Le foto pubblicate dagli stessi protagonisti lasciano più di qualche sospetto. I due sono molti affiati e, ultimamente, fanno spesso "coppia".

Eccole


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non si placano le voci che parlando degli orientamenti omosessuali di Cristiano Ronaldo. Secondo quanto riportato da diversi media francesi, spagnoli e inglesi, l'asso del Real Madrid, dopo aver rotto con Irina Shayk, si starebbe consolando con un uomo. Il kickboxer marocchino Badr Hari. Le foto pubblicate dagli stessi protagonisti lasciano più di qualche sospetto. I due sono molti affiati e, ultimamente, fanno spesso "coppia".



Badr Hari è completamente pazzo,spero che il giornalista che ha tirato fuori questa storia non lo incontri mai di persona


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che roba.


----------



## Sotiris (4 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non si placano le voci che parlando degli orientamenti omosessuali di Cristiano Ronaldo. Secondo quanto riportato da diversi media francesi, spagnoli e inglesi, l'asso del Real Madrid, dopo aver rotto con Irina Shayk, si starebbe consolando con un uomo. Il kickboxer marocchino Badr Hari. Le foto pubblicate dagli stessi protagonisti lasciano più di qualche sospetto. I due sono molti affiati e, ultimamente, fanno spesso "coppia".
> 
> Eccole



buon per lui nel caso.
si guarda alla persona, al di là del sesso.
se si è innamorato di quest'uomo sono felice per lui.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Dicembre 2015)

A me paiono foto normali comunque. Non capisco cosa avrebbero di gay


----------



## medjai (4 Dicembre 2015)

Io ne sono convinto che Cristiano è gay, sicurissimo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Dicembre 2015)

.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Dicembre 2015)

Oddio, mi sono riscoperto gay a 50 anni, visto che foto simili ne ho parecchie anch'io con i miei amici,

anche se in effetti C Ronaldo mi ha sempre dato un non so che da gay, anche in campo per esempio quando si prepara a battere le punizioni


----------



## Juve nel cuore (5 Dicembre 2015)

cristiano ronaldo è il re della figa,ma quale gay...


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Dicembre 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> cristiano ronaldo è il re della figa,ma quale gay...



Esatto.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Dicembre 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> buon per lui nel caso.
> si guarda alla persona, al di là del sesso.
> se si è innamorato di quest'uomo sono felice per lui.


Ben detto


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Dicembre 2015)

Anche se fosse che problema c'è ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Dicembre 2015)

Girano spesso queste voci su di lui, qualcosa di vero probabilmente c'è.

Secondo me è bisessuale.


----------



## smallball (5 Dicembre 2015)

de gustibus non disputandum...contento lui...


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non si placano le voci che parlando degli orientamenti omosessuali di Cristiano Ronaldo. Secondo quanto riportato da diversi media francesi, spagnoli e inglesi, l'asso del Real Madrid, dopo aver rotto con Irina Shayk, si starebbe consolando con un uomo. Il kickboxer marocchino Badr Hari. Le foto pubblicate dagli stessi protagonisti lasciano più di qualche sospetto. I due sono molti affiati e, ultimamente, fanno spesso "coppia".
> 
> Eccole


In queste foto non vedo nulla di gay, mi sembrano solo amici. Ma su di lui girano questo tipo di voci da anni. Anche se fosse qual è il problema? E soprattutto, a noi cosa interessa?


----------



## Snake (5 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Dicembre 2015)

MI spiegate come fa uno che è stato per 5 anni con Irina Shayk ed ha un figlio ad essere gay? Io boh...


----------



## dottor Totem (5 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non si placano le voci che parlando degli orientamenti omosessuali di Cristiano Ronaldo. Secondo quanto riportato da diversi media francesi, spagnoli e inglesi, l'asso del Real Madrid, dopo aver rotto con Irina Shayk, si starebbe consolando con un uomo. Il kickboxer marocchino Badr Hari. Le foto pubblicate dagli stessi protagonisti lasciano più di qualche sospetto. I due sono molti affiati e, ultimamente, fanno spesso "coppia".
> 
> Eccole



Le voci di una sua omosessualità sono in circolo da un sacco di tempo. Tempo fa anche su dagospia (be certo so che come fonte non è attendibile) parlavano di notti in compagnia di un marocchino. 

Non ci vedo niente di male.


----------



## vota DC (6 Dicembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> MI spiegate come fa uno che è stato per 5 anni con Irina Shayk ed ha un figlio ad essere gay? Io boh...



E' una bufala (al massimo è bisessuale) appunto perché Irina non è uno zerbino, però in politica di gente così esiste: la moglie costretta a far finta di niente sennò arrivano gli sgherri del marito, ma si vendica con le corna. Sarkozy è molto peggio: nessun figlio gli assomiglia e dalle voci che corrono ad ogni suo viaggio all'estero e persino agli accordi tra lui e l'emiro del Qatar alla vigilia della guerra in Libia è abbastanza evidente che non ha nessun interesse per le persone maggiorenni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Dicembre 2015)

Penso sia solo un metrosex, ad ogni modo poco cambia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Dicembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Badr Hari è completamente pazzo,spero che il giornalista che ha tirato fuori questa storia non lo incontri mai di persona



Già!!! Specialmente in questi ultimi anni...infatti non capisco come fa Cristiano ad essergli così amico.

Tempo fa Hari ha fatto a pezzi un imprenditore straricco...


----------



## Doctore (6 Dicembre 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> E' una bufala (al massimo è bisessuale) appunto perché Irina non è uno zerbino, però in politica di gente così esiste: la moglie costretta a far finta di niente sennò arrivano gli sgherri del marito, ma si vendica con le corna. Sarkozy è molto peggio: nessun figlio gli assomiglia e dalle voci che corrono ad ogni suo viaggio all'estero e persino agli accordi tra lui e l'emiro del Qatar alla vigilia della guerra in Libia è abbastanza evidente che non ha nessun interesse per le persone maggiorenni.



Non è uno zerbino??!!ma se è stata con blatter lol


----------



## francylomba (9 Dicembre 2015)

come ha fatto a stare con quella Irina? lo spettacolo/showbiz è cosi .. copertura magari!


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Dicembre 2015)

Magari a Ronaldo piace sia il pitone che la patata...


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Dicembre 2015)

A me sembrano due ragazzi che hanno una montagna di fica alta come l'everest...detto ciò è vero che certi atteggiamenti di CR7 lo potrebbero far apparire leggermente bisessuale..
Se per caso gli interessa noi abbiamo in rosa due metrosexual con cui potrebbe dilettarsi se viene a giocare qui


----------



## neversayconte (11 Dicembre 2015)

Cmq i ragazzi più belli molto spesso sono o sono additati essere un pò fru-fru. Non so se per invidia o che. 
Certo, con loro non c'è mai concorrenza.


----------

